# Wondrous Potato Bombs



## scottfitz1 (Mar 17, 2015)

I learned of these on YouTube from the BBQ Pit Boys and others on these forums and have begun adapting it.  It makes a marvelous baked potato.

I used an apple corer my first couple of times, but the holes were on the small side limiting what one could put in it.  I ordered a pineapple corer, link below, from Amazon and am getting ready for my first run with it right now.  I am using cream cheese, a touch of shredded cheddar and Spam and then will roll it in olive oil and kosher salt after i cap the ends.   I will then wrap it with a couple of slices of bacon, finish it with toothpicks and then try it at about 275 for around 3 hours. 

  By using the pineapple corer and easily removing the slicing fin I was able to buy larger potatoes and stuff in a good bit more "GOODNESS.".  I will be serving it with bacon wrapped marinated skewered chicken tenders and watch and smell the magic as it happens.  Cook until almost at temp, and then sear and crisp up the bacon in a frying pan and then WOW!  Sorry, I borrowed the picture from another.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GA53CO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/u]













006.JPG



__ jeffed76
__ Jul 18, 2013


----------



## scottfitz1 (Mar 17, 2015)

UPDATE!!  I had my MES 40 loaded with 3 types of chicken so had to cook the potato bombs inside in my small convection oven at 325 for 70 minutes.  I've smoked them in the past at 275 for around 3 1/2 hours.  I used the above mentioned pineapple corer and got a big 1/2" hole right down center and started filling it up with goodness.  Loaded 3 large russet baking potatoes with bacon and chive cream cheese, a little bit of shredded cheddar and over a half can of Spam, and wrapped them with 2 slices of bacon held in place by toothpicks.  Timer went off and I had my first bite along with my bacon wrapped chicken tenders and Oh My Gosh, it is the best potato I have ever had.

  I have been getting adventurous in the last couple of weeks, doing an Italian sausage and Italian cheese blend stuffed pork tenderloin and my results have been very good.  My next couple of projects is a much anticipated Cordon Bleu.


----------

